# Manual 4WD actuator



## 09BruteMan (Sep 8, 2011)

Any one done this around East Texas or know of a shop that has done this before? I want to replace the electric one with a a manual on my 09 Brute, but scared ill mess more up than id help if i tore into and made my own. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

We have info on it here just do a search.


----------



## 09BruteMan (Sep 8, 2011)

ya i read the write ups, and it looks simple but i think once i tore into it id get lost. Just would feel better about letting someone else do it


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Rmax is building them I believe they're $275 shipped. He's on here give him a shout.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

I did the one in the right up , worked great , used it most of the summer no problems. 
Really was not that hard to do , took me about 2 hrs


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

I have a manual 4wd from RMAXX and i know filthyredneck does to. He fabbed it himself and does not use anything from the brute. I love it mine especially that i dont have to mess with that electronic crap anymore....


----------



## 09BruteMan (Sep 8, 2011)

Ya guys I really want to do this. Just don't wanna mess anything up. Goin to offroad explosion here in lufkin sometime this week to see what the guy there can do.


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

Theres really nothing you can do to mess anything up. Its really simple


----------

